# FSP AURUM CM 650M Review



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 5, 2012)

FSP AURUM CM 650M Review - Introduction

*img268.imageshack.us/img268/7623/fspaurum650wintro.jpg
*img33.imageshack.us/img33/8118/fspaurum650wcables.jpg



> Pros
> + Premium aesthetics
> + Strong single GPU performance
> + Good packaging
> ...





> Street Price: £100 inc. VAT


----------



## tkin (Feb 5, 2012)

^^ power supply comes with graphic card? I mean "strong single gpu *performance*"


----------



## vickybat (Feb 5, 2012)

^^ I guess that means it can deliver power to even the most power hungry single gpu efficiently.


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 5, 2012)

Price is too high for a 650Watt PSU. I doubt whether there will be any taker at all.


----------

